# subs for monmouth NJ



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it is possible we may need subs. if anybody in monmouth co or surrounding areas wants to give me a contact number in case of breakdown, too much work etc. thanks.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

*Monmouth County Available*

Hey Bubba, I just added you to my buddies list since we're neighbors. My name is Steve and I own a lawn care / handyman business based out of Morganville. I just added snow removal to my list of services and can possibly help you out on an as needed basis. I work nights as a Paramedic but have some flex in my scheduling. Please give me a call or drop me an email if there's anything you'd like to discuss.

Steve 908.461.6307 www.handyhomemedics.com


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Yo Bubba, its Rob, charles friend... let me know if you guys need any help or whats up... I got a good amount of work, but can always use me... Give me a shout 732 991-0756


----------

